# Long term TTC success stories wanted!



## Kzee

Just wondering if anyone could kindly share their BFP success stories? Would love to hear some positive, reassuring stories, particularly those who were previously long term trying to concieve!

Ive not used contraception for 8 years and am now actively TTC so would really appreciate any people who were in similar situations that eventually resulted in a BFP! Id love to hear from you all, thank you!!!


----------



## amber26

I have PCOS, so I lost weight and started exerciing and my husband has got problems too and was told we had a very slim chance I was trying a lot for 3 years with charts, ovulation tests, I eventually gave up and just told myself it was never going to happen I have got 2 beautiful children and 2 step children . On Thursday I got a big shock and found out I am expecting again. Don't ever give up hun, it can happen


----------



## greeneyes0279

Thanks Amber. This gives me hope.


----------



## angel11

Hi hun. I didn't try for that long (8 months) but I was told that I had PCOS and fertility issues due to the chemotherapy treatment that I had. 

I tried everything in the book every single month, with no BFP. Then on my 8th month of being cancer free, I went for my regular cancer check up and was then told that they found abnormalities that will affect fertility. I was also diagnosed with PCOS and the doctor said I didn't ovulate and my uterus lining is too thin (I was 6dpo then). I was going to start Femara as soon as AF started. 

That month we missed our timing totally. I did acupuncture for the first time and ovulated two days earlier than usual (i was adamant with the doctor that I did ovulate that month but she said it wasn't a good ovulation then). Anyways, AF never showed up. We got our BFP.


----------



## Moonbeam1

Hi, I was ttc for two years and decided it was time to go to the doctors in October last year to be told I would have a 6 month wait to see a specialist after my blood test came back normal. We tried using fertility monitors and taking my temperature but it just was not happening. 

I was fed up and really down so we decided to take a break untill we had the specialist appointment and just enjoy christmas. Then last week I did a test and it came as a huge shock to get a bfp! As I had stopped tracking and thinking about my cycles I had no idea how far along I may be so I went for a scan yesterday I was 5 weeks 3 days and saw a heartbeat it was amazing.


----------



## Kzee

Congratulations! Both really lovely stories... Hope I&#8217;m lucky enough to experience a BFP soon!


----------



## Moonbeam1

Thank you! Just do not give up and try to stay positive about it (alot easier said then done) hope you get bfp soon! My sister was trying for 3 years and is now starting IVF this week so I am keeping my fingers crossed for her too!


----------



## Amy31

Don't give up! I had. After 7 nearly 8 years TTC we got a surprise BFP out of no where. Tests showed nothing wrong and I basically just thought it wouldn't happen for us. We went away for our 11 year anniversary and 3 weeks later found out we were pregnant. Completely unexpected wonderful surprise. Only thing I did differently was I lost weight and exercised everyday - I never felt better and full of energy. I might not mean anything but I think it really helped. I still can't believe it - he is 11 weeks old now!! I hope to have another, hopefully won't take as long. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

We were TTC 2 years. Tried Clomid, one private IUI, 2 laparoscopies including Ovarian Drilling. Finally got referred for NHS IUI, followed by IVF. We went for the initial consultation and I was waiting for af to have my control scan and to pick up the injectibles.

Needless to say af didn't arrive! (Although I had quite a bit of implantation spotting). The only thing we did differently was use TONS of Conceive Plus and BD'ed every day rather than every other day (DH has low morphology so recommendation was BD every other day)


----------



## 2016

After 2 ectopics and being told I had a 0.002% chance of conceiving naturally, I got the BFP for my son just 3 weeks after the second ectopic. I laugh when people say "relax and it will happen" because I have never been LESS relaxed than I was that month.

Now I am trying for #2! Falling pregnant is one of the most impossible and easy things to do at the same time! :flower:


----------



## MariaF

2016 said:


> After 2 ectopics and being told I had a 0.002% chance of conceiving naturally, I got the BFP for my son just 3 weeks after the second ectopic. I laugh when people say "relax and it will happen" because I have never been LESS relaxed than I was that month.
> 
> Now I am trying for #2! Falling pregnant is one of the most impossible and easy things to do at the same time! :flower:

Same here! The cycle we caught was the least relaxed ever! Not only I was starting IUI the following week I also didn't get positive opk till CD24. I was stressing every day, not knowing what was happening. And the the bright red spotting from 8 DPO was just the last straw as I thought I also had sever LP deficiency!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lovely to hear your stories ladies, congrats! x


----------



## Kzee

Thank you all, they're all lovely stories. I just wish that we were ttc like anyone else without the added worry of those 8 years of no contraception. I know it could be as simple as missing the right days but it still gets to me. 

Anymore stories out there? Thanks all so much!


----------



## bexxc

dh and i were ttc for almost 2 years. i have mild pcos and dh had devastatingly low motility and morphology. we were told we needed icsi to conceive. we decided to take some time to save up at least some of the cash we needed for the procedure. in the meantime (nag that i am) i made dh give up his daily beer habit. 2 days before i was going to call our fs to schedule our icsi consult, i got a very surprising bfp. (i'm still convinced it was the beer.)


----------



## susan_1981

I started TTC back in August 2008, got BFP in October 2008 but found out I'd miscarried in December 2008. We started TTC again from then and a year later, I fell pregnant again but that was a chemical so we started TTC again and then it took 2 years (so 3.5 years from the very beginning). DH's SA wasn't great but not that bad so we were told we'd need IVF. The month I finally fell pregnant with this little one, we used Pre-Seed and :sex: every day for 5 days over my fertile period (I'm lucky in that my cycles are very regular and very predictable) and I got my BFP in November last year. 

I'd say give pre-seed a go. I definitely think it played a huge part in me falling pregnant. Good luck to all of you waiting for your BFPs xxx


----------



## star25

Great thread, just bumping up for more positivity!


----------



## star25

Hi kzee, im in the same boat, been 7 yrs with nothing, waiting for specialist appointment,dh has had two sa"s which are ok but I have long cycles 35 -75 days! Good luck! X


----------



## Kzee

Hi Star25! Good to know I'm not alone! I still feel like eventually we'll be Ok though somehow... I do have regularish cycles (25-28) but still it doesn't mean everything's ok. I had a friend who told me she stopped using any form of contraception for about 8 years, not really trying etc but she had a baby in the end, I don't even think they were TTC. I'm going to the doctors in a week so hopefully we 'll get the all clear too and it'll just be a case of wrong timing. 

Good luck to you too! X


----------



## Kzee

P.s how long have you been actively TTC? Xx


----------



## staceyj83

Hi there I was actively TTC for 19 months then a month of ntnp after a m/c at 11+4 i only have one tube so that plays a big part the month we did ntnp we only dtd one time 2 days before O and 10dpo we got our long awaited BFP and we now have our beautiful 5 week old DD and DH is ready to get right back on the TTC ride best of luck and lots of baby dust


----------



## minties

We had a casual approach to TTC for 8 years, no luck so gave up. Left our jobs, went back to study I.T. exam week came up, and hey presto, I was pregnant! My son is now 16 months old.

Didn't use any protection after his birth, wasn't actively TTC though. We broke up for a bit, got back together, agreed to start trying for another. Had sex once and now I am almost 11 weeks along.

I've never had a regular period in my life, often don't ovulate, so I feel very lucky. Some years I only have a couple of periods.


----------



## Janers

I tried for 21 months before i got my BFP, and i didn't think we were ever going to get it. I had surgery to remove Endometriosis in November 2011 and the Dr said our best chance to concieve is within 6 months. The BFP came two weeks before our appointment to "discuss more options".

I really did not expect this too happen naturally for us, I'm almost fainted when i saw the two lines.


----------



## Kzee

minties said:


> We had a casual approach to TTC for 8 years, no luck so gave up. Left our jobs, went back to study I.T. exam week came up, and hey presto, I was pregnant! My son is now 16 months old.
> 
> Didn't use any protection after his birth, wasn't actively TTC though. We broke up for a bit, got back together, agreed to start trying for another. Had sex once and now I am almost 11 weeks along.
> 
> I've never had a regular period in my life, often don't ovulate, so I feel very lucky. Some years I only have a couple of periods.

Wow! That is an amazing sucess story! Good to hear about people who have been NTNP for such a long time as me and then BFP! Twice! Congratulations and thanks so much for sharing. Hope we'll be lucky too very soon xxx


----------



## Kzee

Janers said:


> I tried for 21 months before i got my BFP, and i didn't think we were ever going to get it. I had surgery to remove Endometriosis in November 2011 and the Dr said our best chance to concieve is within 6 months. The BFP came two weeks before our appointment to "discuss more options".
> 
> I really did not expect this too happen naturally for us, I'm almost fainted when i saw the two lines.

Wow! Congratulations, very happy for you! Thank you for sharing! Did you do anything different when you got your BFP at all? xx


----------



## Janers

Kzee said:


> Janers said:
> 
> 
> I tried for 21 months before i got my BFP, and i didn't think we were ever going to get it. I had surgery to remove Endometriosis in November 2011 and the Dr said our best chance to concieve is within 6 months. The BFP came two weeks before our appointment to "discuss more options".
> 
> I really did not expect this too happen naturally for us, I'm almost fainted when i saw the two lines.
> 
> Wow! Congratulations, very happy for you! Thank you for sharing! Did you do anything different when you got your BFP at all? xxClick to expand...

I didn't, and to be honest I left town (without DH, it was sisters trip) for the 5 days leading up to ovulation, home the day i was "due" to ovulate. So I was sure we were out this month. We BD'd the day before I left and then when I got home and a couple times after. I really didnt' expect anything to happen, every other month we planned so carefully!

It was a complete suprise when I got the BFP. Greatest suprise of my life however:happydance:

Good luck to you! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## star25

Love these success stories,congratulations all! X


----------



## fisher640

I too love hearing the LTTTC success stories! 
I'm in the middle of a depressing 2ww after our first medicated IUI. I need all the help I can to get through :haha:


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed for you fisher hope you get your bfp x x


----------



## Try Rocking

My DH and I tried for 7 years before I got pregnant. I had been to a fertility specialist, had surgery, went on fertility drugs. There was no problem that could be found, it just wasn't happening. 
My cycles were wonky, I could never count on them, they could be anywhere from a regularish type cycle to 80+ days, I never knew. 

I'm not exactly sure what happened, we moved, started a business and even though we both still wanted kids we stopped talking about it (It hurt too much). 
Whenever I had a long time between cycles I stopped checking to see and then one time I did (My boobs were killing and someone suggested it) and there was the first BFP I had ever had. 
Our daughter is now 2 years old and the best thing to ever happen to us. 

Keep trying, don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## Indiapops

Hey.. This was my 15 cycle this time round, my FS told me I wasn't ovulating every month..he sent me for a hsg & ultrasound...I was due to see him again this week but got my bfp on saturday.. the only thing I changed this month.. was that I decided to give soy iso a shot.. xx


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks ladies for sharing your success stories, great help for us long termers who are waiting in the wings to join you.
congratulations to you all xx


----------



## Mrs S-M

I hadn't been trying as long as you have but about 3 years. I was told I have low progesterone and with all the medicine my DH is on, it was unlikely we could get pregnant naturally and I have a high chance of miscarriage. So at the moment I am very scared. 

We had pretty much given up trying however I was still keeping an eye on when I ovulate and temping as I thought the info may come in handy later on. So we did DTD more around ovulation time. The only other changes this month we that I have been losing weight (about stone and 1/2 in under 3 months), exercising more, eating healthier and I had upped the dosage of angus castus that I took.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## Nightnurse

congrats to all who got their baby,i am also a LTTTC er i've been NTNP for 11 years now, have a fellow journal buddy who got PG after 10 yrs LTTC she is due any tine now so we still have hope


----------



## pray4all

I always thought or rather was made to assume (courtesy movies) that getting pregnant is very simple - if you have unprotected sex, you just get pregnant. Whoooo ! 
What an incorrect misconception!
It was after 4 years of our marriage that we thought we are ready to have a baby and so we started trying around January 2013.
My cycles have been quite regular all my life and having issues in conceiving in my family was unheard of. So I thought I should get pregnant in 3-4 months.

Each month I would calculate the so called "fertile days" accordingly and try accordingly.
Every month I would wait for my periods not to come but they would show their face bang on time. 
I remember once I was late by 6 days and this made me hopeful & excited. I even got the strips to test but they showed negative and the periods did arrive after 2 days.

May 2013 - bought the ovulation strips to make sure I was ovulating and to make sure I was not missing my fertile days.
July 2013 - bought the ovulation thermometer and started charting my body temperature.
Aug 2013 - went to a general physician (gp) to consult for starting a family and got the basic blood tests done. I also started Elevit on the doctor's advice.
Since nothing happened till Feb 2014, the gp referred me to a specialist as we had actively tried for more than a year with no results
.
We followed the following tests as given by the specialist -

Feb 2014 - blood work to see I was ovulating, Semen analysis for my husband (to check motility, morphology, count of sperms viable for a pregnancy)
April 2014 - HSG test (tube test)


All these tests showed no issues which meant we were put under the "unexplained infertility" category. In a way, I felt good as it meant that there was no issue and maybe it was just bad luck. But as I investigated and read more, I realised that it might indicate a bigger problem  It could suggest an issue which has not been found out by science yet. You can't solve issues until you understand the root cause.

I became a bit obsessed about the whole thing - about not being able to conceive, about all my friends getting pregnant so easily. I started remaining very sad, lonely and was always reading about infertility and its remedies. I didn't feel like talking to people as all conversations would lead of questions about my plans for family or friends telling about their kids activities etc.
It was a difficult time!

We also got the Preseed lubricant, just in case. Trying became a monotonous and boring task and we just did it for the sake of a baby.


July 2014 - Ovarian reserve (AMH test)
The test showed that my egg reserve was in normal range for my age but towards the lower limit. The specialist advised us to start thinking of assisted technologies like IUI, IVF given that we had tried for more than 18 months now and the chance of successful conception was getting lesser and lesser.


We first thought of going to IUI but then decided to use the best technology available to maximize our chances.


Oct 2014 - IVF cycle 1
Medication  Gonal-F , Orgalutron , Ovidrel
No of eggs retrieved - 7
No of embryos created - 4
1 blastocyst (5 day) transferred
Result BFN
No eggs suitable for freezing


Jan 2015 - IVF cycle 2
Medication - Gonal-F , Orgalutron , Ovidrel

No of eggs retrieved -3
No of embryos created - 1
1 three day embryo transferred
Result BFN
No eggs available for freezing

May 2015 - IVF cycle 3
Medication Menopur , Orgalutron , Ovidrel
No of eggs retrieved - 5
No of embryos created - 3
1 three day embryo transferred
Result BFN
1 5 day blastocyst was suitable for freezing

I became very depressed after the 3rd failure. It felt as if there was no point continuing. I felt my body had cheated me. I felt so incomplete and incapable (even with medical assistance).
I didnt know what to do next.
But there was some inner voice which kept telling me that if it is meant to be, it will and if not it will not.
I should keep the hope and do whatever I can to make my dream come true!

I did not want to risk my frozen embryo straight away. I wanted to give it the best possible chance.

So these are the things we did:

1.	Started doing small yoga exercises (breathing, chanting om) in the morning. These made me calmer (from May)
2.	I started eating baby aspirin (based on my googling) 4-5 times a week
3.	I started acupuncture from last week of August (weekly session)
4.	I participated in a study which was being tested on women like me who were not getting pregnant despite having no known issues. This was called endometrium scratch study.
This was done in July and Aug (basically done around 6-7 days after I ovulated in those cycles)

It is believed (not proven yet) that the scratch increases the changes of implantation in the next cycle. This also meant that we could not do our FET transfer in those cycles.

Since the scratch was being done, I also got a pathology test done (biopsy) of the cells to check for NK cells (natural killer). Again NK cells thing is still under research if an increase of such cells has an influence on fertility. The result showed normal NK cells.

5.	My specialist also recommended that we investigate more before moving to the next step. So she ordered for more blood tests:
a)	This showed a high ANA (antinuclear antibodies of the order of 1:2560).
However further tests on auto-immune disorders showed that there was no issue.
b)	Chromosome test for my husband and me. All came out good

During the scratch study, it was found that I could be having a short luteal phase as I was ovulating around day 19 in my 28-29 day cycle. (We had to detect the ovulation days for those 2 cycles so that scratch could be done accordingly).
So the specialist recommended progesterone support for my FET cycle).

Sep/Oct 2015  My FET cycle
This was a natural FET cycle. My dear and only blastocyst was thawed and put inside me and it is now my baby &#61514;

Things that I feel could have helped me and make this cycle successful-
1.	It was a frozen embryo cycle. I felt my body was much more relaxed than in previous cycles where I had some pain from the egg retrievals (3-5 days before)
2.	I had a peaceful mind. I was calmer this time. I tried not to take stress about the possible outcome.
3.	The baby aspirin could have helped
4.	Acupuncture pre and post transfer and also the weekly sessions in September and October (took some even after transfer and even after testing positive)
5.	The scratch
6.	The process/equipment used during the transfer.
In my previous cycles, the transfer was done blindly. The doctor simply inserted the embryo inside me from a fine test tube. They did not check it on any ultrasound machine.
This time, an ultrasound m/c was connected, so the doctor could see where she was putting the embryo on the monitor. Even I could see!
7. Progesterone type used:
The progesterone used during cycle 1-3 was crinone (it was a vaginal gel using applicators) while the progesterone used in my successful FET cycle was progesterone suppositories. I liked the latter more and found it more convenient to apply.
8. Testing progesterone levels before my pregnancy test (beta)
After my embryo transfer, I had my blood tests after every 3-4 days to check my progesterone levels . This was done till my pregnancy blood test was done. This had not been done in previous cycles.

Either of these or a combination or better embryo could be the factors that made this cycle different from the previous ones.

I have shared my story and it will be great even if one person benefits from this. Please be positive and happy. The only thing that is in our control is not to give up hope and not be too stressed/anxious.
A stressed mind makes it all the more difficult.
Sometimes, the time is not right and so we have to wait for the right time.
It can happen and it will  just keep up the faith. Best of luck to all the ladies who are trying and God be with you. Bay Dust to all !


----------

